

Show HN: Super Smart - a modern take take on quiz/trivia genre (iOS) - theceka
http://iamsupersmart.com

======
mustpax
I've been beta testing Super Smart and loving the sense of humor in the
questions and answers. Nice to see a quiz game that doesn't take itself too
seriously/feel like taking the SATs. Good luck!

